# Duck fat



## SimplyE (Jan 16, 2009)

Anybody used this?  We had duck for dinner the other night, which is super fatty.  I have rendered the fat and wonder if anybody has used it and if so, did you like it?  I am excited to try it, so will make that this weekend!  I am thinking of adding Orange E/O and calling it Duck a l'orange...with goatmilk   

Looks to be pretty moisturizing, too and will probably end up my new fav!


----------



## wonderland (Jan 16, 2009)

SimplyE said:
			
		

> Anybody used this?  We had duck for dinner the other night, which is super fatty.  I have rendered the fat and wonder if anybody has used it and if so, did you like it?  I am excited to try it, so will make that this weekend! * I am thinking of adding Orange E/O and calling it Duck a l'orange...with goatmilk*
> 
> Looks to be pretty moisturizing, too and will probably end up my new fav!



now_ that _made me giggle.


----------



## Cattleyabubbles (Jan 16, 2009)

I've wanted to try duck oil & emu & ostrich oil. But the latter two are so darn expensive for 1 gallon.


----------



## Gobbler's Run (Jan 16, 2009)

This is what I do!

I work for Luv-A-Duck an Australian duck producer.  One of the products they produce is high quality rendered duck fat.  Being a soaper I thought I would take some home for a play.  After some messing around with recipes and stuff I showed the marketing manager the finished bar.  This was just at the start of setting up my soap making as a business so I thought it might be fun.  It turned out not to be so much fun as panic as the head office ordered about 700 bars!!!! They are sold in their retail shop in Melbourne.  thats a big order when I can only do 20 bars at a time LOL.

Duck fat is a soft fat so it needs to be combined with a harder fat to produce a usable bar.  I use a combo of Duck Fat and Olive Oil.  I played around with tallow and stuff aswell on my journey.  I f you want to read a bit more you can check this link out....I hope thats OK its just my blog
http://gobblersrun.blogspot.com/search/label/soap


----------



## SimplyE (Jan 16, 2009)

Hey Gobbler!  Thanks for the blog link!

I figured I would have to combine the fat with other stuff because it is so soft.  Does it smell "ducky"?  I would imagine it would be pretty moisturizing.  Can't wait to try it.  Will let you know   I usually use vegetable oils, but have used lard, which made a decent soap.

I also liked the picture of the arabian stud.  I have arabians too!  That is too funny.   :wink:


----------

